

What's your favorite environment to code? - pskittle


======
huydotnet
MacOSX or Linux, best for setting up any non-Microsoft development tools

------
grisher
GNU/Linux based OS with i3wm and Vim.

------
informatimago
emacs / X11 / some kind of unix (anything from Linux to MacOSX).

